# John Deere LT133-Kohler 12.5hp without mechanical fuel pump. Install a vacuum pump ?



## fixum-sellum (Nov 24, 2015)

I replaced a blown 13hp Kohler (CV13S) with a 12.5hp Kohler (CV125S) BUT the 12.5hp does not have a setup for a mechanical fuel pump. Apparently the carb was gravity fed in its previous life.
How can I pick up a pulse for a vacuum fuel pump.
The motor will start and run for 10 second then starve out when I tried to use fitting off the top of the valve cover that went back up to the carb. No success.
I am now considering trying to install a fitting into the dip stick tube and trying to pick up a pulse from there. Briggs uses this system.
Does anyone else have a solution ???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Might be missing something but why not just add an automotive electric fuel pump, about 35 bucks?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check to make sure you have the hoses on the correct fittings of the pump.
If they are,then check to make sure the breather tube has vacuum through it.
I simply drilled a hole in the intake passage,on mine,and used a 1/8 fitting,to run to the pump.


----------



## fixum-sellum (Nov 24, 2015)

I would like to thank those that offered solutions to my conundrum. I tried each suggestion but ended up drilling and tapping a hole near the top of the plastic dip-stick tube (thicker than I imagined). I then screw a fitting into the tube and ran a hose to the vacuum side of the pump.
The pulse generated from the dip-stick tube was much stronger than the pulse created from the valve cover. The pulse from the valve cover was not strong enough to drive the pump.

Just another day in school.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

